# Mountian Towing (Smokies)



## cbarnes890 (Apr 5, 2012)

Request for information

ALCON

I am wondering if anyone in this forum has towed a 6400# trailer through the mountains of Virgina "specifically the North bound I-74 Hillsville HILL" I have a trip planned in the area and was looking for feedback on climbing the hill and if anyone has had any issues. I have towed in the Ashville mountains on both I-40 and I-26 and had no issues. Normanl curise speed is 64 mph (This seems to be the speed the truck likes)

TV & TT Information

Current TV - 2005 Ford 150 (7200#) 4X4, 5.4L, 3.73 gears, K&N CAI, Flowmaster SUV Preformance exhaust, Superchips Programmer, XSMN & DIFF Mag-Hytec over sized pans Firestone Ride-Rite Air Bags.

Hitch - Hensley
Brack-Controller- Hensley

Current TT - 2012 Keystone Outback 279RB

Certified Cat Scale Weight TV - 6640 TT - 6400 GCWR - 13040


----------



## Brian E (Jan 15, 2012)

Ha! Love that hill!

I have done it several times with a GMC 2500 Yukon, 6.0 L; 3.73 rear; 7300 tow rating and a lighter trailer (Sunline, maybe 5000 lbs). One time we hit it right, pulled strong at about 55-60 mph to the top at only 3500 rpm. Another time, well, started good and strong. Saw a slow moving tractor trailer about a mile ahead and started signalling to move left. The guy in the middle lane was more worried about his gas mileage than anything else and would not move over for me into the empty left lane. I ended having to brake and then crawling at about 35-40 mph for the remainder in order to keep the RPMs in the happy zone.

Truck did fine. Fellow motorists- not so much. At least the truckers have an understanding of what we go through...

I actually found going down the hill more nerve racking- way too much braking. Keep us posted, my current Outback trailer weighs in at over 6000 lbs and I will eventually meet that "hill" again.

ALCON

I am wondering if anyone in this forum has towed a 6400# trailer through the mountains of Virgina "specifically the North bound I-74 Hillsville HILL" I have a trip planned in the area and was looking for feedback on climbing the hill and if anyone has had any issues. I have towed in the Ashville mountains on both I-40 and I-26 and had no issues. Normanl curise speed is 64 mph (This seems to be the speed the truck likes)

TV & TT Information

Current TV - 2005 Ford 150 (7200#) 4X4, 5.4L, 3.73 gears, K&N CAI, Flowmaster SUV Preformance exhaust, Superchips Programmer, XSMN & DIFF Mag-Hytec over sized pans Firestone Ride-Rite Air Bags.

Hitch - Hensley
Brack-Controller- Hensley

Current TT - 2012 Keystone Outback 279RB

Certified Cat Scale Weight TV - 6640 TT - 6400 GCWR - 13040
[/quote]


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Interesting read on steep grades in America. OMGosh Hills


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

Step grades are not an issue for us. I run I-77 South through some of the worst roads in America, with a 1500 suburban 5.3 with 4:10 gears. All I do is tow in 3rd gear never tow haul mode as personally I think it is a waste of time. Coming down the long steep grades I touch the trailer brakes a little but mostly allow the engine to slow the combo. I keep the combo at speeds of 70 and slower heading down the hills. I hope this helps and just like our user name we have 26rs which weighs 6680LBS.Per the scale house close to us.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

26rester said:


> All I do is tow in 3rd gear never tow haul mode as personally I think it is a waste of time.


Tow/Haul function depends on the truck. On mine it is very functional as it modifies both up and down shift timing. It also modifies the lock points for the torque converter. All and all very useful.


----------



## cbarnes890 (Apr 5, 2012)

Brian E

Thanks for the information had not considered other motorist as a factor, I'll let you know how it goes,



Brian E said:


> Ha! Love that hill!
> 
> I have done it several times with a GMC 2500 Yukon, 6.0 L; 3.73 rear; 7300 tow rating and a lighter trailer (Sunline, maybe 5000 lbs). One time we hit it right, pulled strong at about 55-60 mph to the top at only 3500 rpm. Another time, well, started good and strong. Saw a slow moving tractor trailer about a mile ahead and started signalling to move left. The guy in the middle lane was more worried about his gas mileage than anything else and would not move over for me into the empty left lane. I ended having to brake and then crawling at about 35-40 mph for the remainder in order to keep the RPMs in the happy zone.
> 
> ...


----------

